# Filter gekauft oder selbstgebaut?



## Frank (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo Technikfreaks   ,

da ich mich gerade in der Teichplanung befinde und die Größe und das Aussehen meines Teiches mehr oder weniger steht, möchte ich mich nunmehr mit dem Thema Filtertechnik beschäftigen. Sprich: Ich möchte eine ordentliche, öffentliche Diskussion über die unterschiedlichsten selbstgebauten und zu kaufenden Filteranlagen starten.

Was ich von euch wissen möchte ist:

Habt ihr einen selbstgebauten oder gekauften Filter?
Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen.
Was hat euch zu der Entscheidung gebracht (Erfahrung von Verwandten/Bekannten, längeres Tüfteln und weiter verbessern, oder auch das Beraten eines Verkäufers im Fachhandel, Kostengründe)?

Ferner möchte ich auch eine Umfrage zur besseren Übersicht machen.

Ein besonderer Dank geht jetzt schon mal an Kwoddel und Thorsten, die mir schon die selbstgebauten Filter teilweise erläutert haben, bzw. für mich reichhaltig Infos im WWW gesucht haben.

So, und jetzt hoffe ich auf eine rege Teilnahme.

edit: was ganz wichtiges vergessen: Wäre natürlich sinnvoll, mit anzugeben was für einen Teich ihr habt. (Größe, mit oder ohne Fischbesatz, wenn mit Fischbesatz, was und wieviel) Auch hätte ich gerne ein paar Tips zu meinem Teich, bzw. Filter: ca 10.000 Liter mit Koi geplant. Hoffe, das iss jetzt nicht zuviel auf einmal.


----------



## Thorsten (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo Frank,

nun ja, habe Dir ja schon einiges im Chat geschrieben, aber noch mal an dieser Stelle zum nachlesen …  

Teichgröße ca. 16000l mit Fischbesatz 2 Koi - 20 kleinere Fische (Goldorfen-Goldis-Shunbunki)

Bis vor kurzen, hatte ich einen Biotec 18 der Firma Oa…also einen gekauften Filter.
Man achte auf hatte !! mit dem Filter war ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden, ich war ein Sklave von diesen und zu teuer war er auch noch.

Das Screenex (Spaltsieb) musste ich bis zu 2x täglich reinigen, wenn ich das mal versäumt hatte, lief der Dusselfilter über.

Die Durchflussmenge im Filter passte nicht dh. das Wasser schoss mehr oder weniger durch den Filter,
obwohl ich ca. 8000l weniger durchgepumpt habe, als der Hersteller an/vorgibt. :? 

Das Filtervolumen ist zu gering, die Fläche für Bakkis zu klein…usw. usw.

Also, wech damit !



Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich nun einen Patronenfilter am laufen.

500l Regentonne – 21 lfm Filterpatronen – als Grobschmutzvorabscheidung ein Estrosiv (Spaltfilter)

Der Filter hat ein Drittel von dem gekostet, was der Biotec verschlungen hat.
Der Filter funktioniert einwandfrei und Spaß hat es auch noch gemacht diesen zu bauen, vor allen wenn man sieht das er fkt. und alles dicht ist. :razz: 

Also kurz um, jeder der ein wenig handwerklich begabt ist, sollte sich lieber nach seinen Vorstellungen einen Filter bauen 
(egal ob nun Patronen-Bürsten-Mattenfilter oder sonst wie).

Es ist billiger, die Filterfläche im allgemeinen größer und man(n) hat auch noch sein Erfolgserlebnis...   

So, dass war es erst mal, bin mal gespannt was noch für Meinungen kommen…


----------



## Thorsten (14. Juni 2005)

Hi Technikfreaks,

habt Ihr alle keine Erfahrung, die Ihr Frank weitergeben könnt   

Echt Schade...

Na Frank, dann must Du wohl doch selber bauen, ich bin bei Dir, also keine Angst    8)  



*P.S.
Der Preis ist gestiegen (minimum ein Schnitzel-nix Würstchen* :twisted: )


----------



## Frank_E (14. Juni 2005)

Moin Thorsten!

Ich habe einen ähnlich großen Teich mit ähnlichem Besatz (5 Koi und 5 Goldfische. Und einen Hufen __ Stichlinge. Weiss der Geier, wo die herkommen  )
Gefiltert wird mit einem Biotec 12 ! und einer 14000 Liter Pumpe. Dazwischen hängt ein 55 Watt TMC-Brenner. Der Teich ist jetzt drei Monate alt und genau so lange läuft jetzt der Biotec 12 - und man höre und staune - absolut zufriedenstellend. Das Screenex spüle ich einmal die Woche ab. Obs dann schon Not tut? Ich glaube es nicht. 
OK,  im April zur Algenblüte auch mal öfters. Aber nicht täglich.
Die Filtermatten brauchte ich bislang noch nicht reinigen und so wie die aussehen hat das auch noch viel Zeit. 
Seit einigen Wochen ist das Wasser kristallklar und fast Fadenalgenfrei. Schwebealgen überhaupt nicht.
Der Pflegeaufwand hält sich meines Erachtens im Rahmen.

In meinem alten Teich ( ca. 4500 Liter, ca. 30 Goldfische) läuft seit mehrern Jahren ein Biotec 5 zur vollsten Zufriedenheit. Klares Wasser, obwohl der UVC-Brenner nur im ersten Jahr lief. Gereingt wird er einmal die Woche. Auch da könnte ich es noch rauszögern, aber am Wochenende werden nun mal bei mir die Filter gereinigt ;-) .

Ich schreibe das jetzt nur, weil man in allen Foren immer wieder liest, OA**-Filter sind fürn Ars**. Ich bezweifele mal einfach, dass die meisten Verfasser jemals einen hatten.
Das du Probleme mit deinem Biotec hattest, tut mir leid. Nachvollziehen kann ich es aber nicht wirklich.
Und nein, ich arbeite nicht für diese Firma und habe mit der auch ansonsten nix am Hut.

ps: An beiden Teichen habe ich bei zwei Sachen nie gespart. Substrat (Sand) und Pflanzen. Und ich behaupte mal, ohne genau zu wissen ob das stimmt, je mehr man davon hat, desto simpler kann der Filter sein.

Liebe Grüße
Frank


----------



## kwoddel (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo Frank & Frank! Nun kommt was von Frank   

ich wollte dir Frank (Frsch) wie versprochen dir mein Filter mal zeigen, es wird der eine und andere wieder was auszusetzen haben, aber ich nehme gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge an.

so sieht der Filter offen bzw. verschlossen aus, die Verlängerungsleitung die dort noch herausschaut ist von meinen GAU noch übrig geblieben












Bild 1 als erstes habe ich eine 500 Liter Regentonne als Vortex mit einer großen SiFIi Patrone. Der Wasserstand im Vortex ist so niedrig weil die Teichpumpe Aquamax 10000 über einen Schwimmerschalter, der in der Pumpenkammer ist, abgeschaltet hat. Der kleine Schwimmerschalter der dort zu sehen ist schaltet die Teichpumpe ab wenn das Wasser im Vortex doch mal zu hoch steigt.
das 2 Bild ist die Rohrverbindung DN 110 mit einem Zugschieber vom Vortex zur Bürstenkammer

Bild 1







Bild 2






Bild 3 das ist die Bürstenkammer 700 Liter mit 42 Bürsten 80 x 15 cm

Bild 3






Bild 4 +5 hier sind 2 Kammern a 700 Liter mit Japanmatte bestückt, sowie mit je 2 Luftspudelsteine die über ein Kompressor ACO- 318 (Kolbenpumpe) betrieben werden.

Bild 4






Bild 5






Bild 6 das ist die so genannte Pumpenkammer, in der befindet sich eine Red Dragon / Black Devil 12.500 L Pumpe die das Wasser über die UVC Lampe Pro Clear 55  ( Bild 7 ) zurück zum Teich pumpt.

Bild 6






Bild 7







Nun noch ein paar Aufnamen vom Teich. Dort wo die Leiter steht ist der Filter.



















Und zum Schluß noch ein paar Fische












Und noch was, wer Rechtschreibfehler findet der kann sie mir gerne mitteilen, ändern werde ich sowieso nicht.

Aber Fragen und Kritik nehme ich gerne an, solange das im venünftigen Ton abläuft.


----------



## Doris (14. Juni 2005)

Hi Kwoddel
Wer achtet denn bei  d e n   Bildern auf Rechtschreibfehler ?
*WOW*    Echt toll !!!   8)
Mit dem Thema  Filterbau und Filter allgemein kann ich nicht viel anfangen,  das ist  Erwins Ding, aber es ist schon beeindruckend. 

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es sich bei euch auf La terasse sicherlich gut sitzen und relaxen läßt


----------



## Frank (14. Juni 2005)

Puuuh, alle Achtung,

ehrlich gesagt bin ich jetzt sprachlos von den beeindruckenden Bildern von Frank (Kwoddel). Wenn ich mir den Teich so ansehe, mit dem "umliegenden" Garten, dann muss bei dir zu Hause der Garten Eden sein. ... umwerfend, ich bin hin und weg.  :razz:  :razz:  :razz: 

Aber eine Frage: du hast geschrieben, das du die UVC Lampe am Auslass eingebunden hast. Warum am Auslass? Wäre es nicht besser die am Anfang des Filtersystems zu schalten, damit abgetötete Algen sich dann sofort im Filter sammeln können?

Ich merke schon, es geht alles in Richtung Selbstbau. Aber ein bisschen Zeit habe ich ja noch.   

Wenn ich mir denn dann jetzt einen Filter selbst baue, möchte ich ihn natürlich so gut es geht "verstecken". Ich finds ned so gut, einen "schönen" Garten anzulegen, und dann ein paar Regentonnen oder ähnliches darin stehen zu haben. Leider wird mir imo auch wohl das nötige "Kleingeld" fehlen, um ein unterirdisches __ Filtersystem anzulegen. Wenn jemand von euch ein paar Fotos von "schön versteckten, oder hergerichteten" Filtern hat, wäre ich ihm ebenfalls sehr dankbar, wenn er die hier mal einstellen könnte. Aber auch über schriftlich Beiträge würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Frank (14. Juni 2005)

Ach ja, fast vergessen,

ein besonderer Dank auch an Thorsten, der die ganze Sache hier noch mal in Schwung gebracht hat.


----------



## graubart48 (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo allen,
@kwoddel
Das ist ja eine hitec-anlage die du da hast.Bevor ich anfange darüber nachzudenken was wir noch so alles ändern wollen warten wir mal ab was du denn so änders. Und dann mal schaun was wir uns abschauen können.
@Frschl
wie thorsten schon gesagt hat " Er ist bei dir" *lach* bestimmt nicht alleine. Und mit Filterbau oder ähnlichem lass ich mir bestimmt noch etwas Zeit. *grins* erst mal schaun wie es andere machen. ( bin halt immer etwas neugierig.
@Thorsten
ob er wohl auch zwei Schnitzel dann hat.

schönen Gruß an Thorsten und alle Frank

Graubart Erwin


----------



## Thorsten (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

man da hat Kwoddel aber ein vorgelegt   

Dann will ich meine Anlage auch mal ein bischen näher erläutern...

Aquamax10000-Aquamax 5500 -Estrosiv - Biotec18 - Patronenfilter 500l Tonne 21lfm Patronen - Skimmer.

Also der Teich selber, wird mittels Aquamax 10000 in das Estrosiv-Patronenfilter-Auslauf Biotec18!-Pflanzfilter und wieder ab in den Teich geschickt.

Der Skimmer wird mittels der Aquamax 5500 in den Biotec18 geleitet (noch! zweiter Patronenfilter ist im Bau) dann in den Pflanzfilter und ab in den Teich.

Die Draufsicht...es steht alles bis auf den Patronenfilter im Gartenhaus





Estrosiv von oben





Der Patronenfilter und die Schmutzauffangtonne (Schlammablass) steht hinter dem Gerätehaus






Die Zu bzw. Abläufe vom Filter...






Das Schmutzwasser vom Patronenfilter und den Biotec wird durch einen Zugschieber abgelassen, in die Schmutzwassertonne,wo das Wasser im Erdreich versinkt.






Dann gehts in den Pflanzfilter...





...ab in den Teich (Blick von Terrasse)





Hoffentlich war das jetzt einigermaßen verständlich  

Ach ja, nächstes Jahr soll der Teich erweitert werden, dann gibt es eine Schwerkraftanlage, so das es wie beim Kwoddel mehr oder weniger im Erdboden versinkt


----------



## Thorsten (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo Frank_ E,

man hier kommt man ja durcheinander mit den ganzen Frank´s   


*zum Thema*:

nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen...ich bin kein Oa.. hasser,sondern nur ein sehr entäuschter Kunde.

Die Angaben die Oa.. macht stimmen einfach nicht mit der Realität überein.
Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich massive Probleme mit dem Screenex gehabt.Nach einer Anfrage bei Oa... wurde mir ein neues,gröberes Screenex per Post zugeschickt.
Da kam dann erstmal Freude auf, es hat nämlich sogar funktioniert.
Leider war die Freude nicht von langer Dauer,dass nächste Problem kam prompt...nicht das Screenex sondern die Rieselmatte war jetzt andauernd verstopft.

Das Screenex war einfach zu grob, so das die Filtermatte den ganzen Grobschmutz "schluckte" und verstopfte.

Nach einer Anfrage bei Oa...bekam ich die Antwort, das ich auch eine gröbere Rieselmatte benötige,diese Kostet aber um die 20 Euro.

Da war für mich entgültig Schluss...  

Das merkwürdige ist allerdings, seitdem der Skimmer alleine in den Biotec fließt, fkt. alles ohne Probleme.Schon komisch   
Der Haken an der Sache ist nur,dass der Skimmer mit einer 5500 Pumpe gefördert wird...soviel zum Thema Durchfluss vom Biotec 18/Screenex !

Wenn es bei Dir funktioniert, freut es mich...allerdings würde mich mal interessieren, welches Screenex bzw. Rieselmatte verbaut ist.

Weißt Du zufällig die my Zahl des Screenex?
Ein Foto davon, würde im Notfall auch reichen


----------



## Frank_E (16. Juni 2005)

>>Weißt Du zufällig die my Zahl des Screenex?<<


 Moin Thorsten!

Es ist der aktuelle Biotec. Laut beigelegten Heftchen ist es ein 500er Screenex. Was für eine Rieselmatte da eingebaut ist.....keine Ahnung.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Jürgen (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,


ich möchte mal etwas schockieren   

Wenn ich mir die Bilder deines Teiches so anschaue, dessen Aufmachung, Bepflanzung etc., muss ich mich echt fragen wozu du dir die Mühe um diese ganze Technik machst. Ich würden den ganzen Kram bei Ebay an den Mann bringen und lediglich den Spaltsiebfilter und eine Pumpe (AM5500) behalten. Vom Erlös kannst du dann mit deiner Frau mal so richtig fein ausgehen und ihr habt beide was davon.   

Wenn du einsteigst, können wir gerne eine kleine Wette plazieren. Ich wette, dass dein Teich im jetzigen Zustand problemlos ohne zusätzliche Filterung á la Patronen- oder OASE-Filter auskommen wird. Also los, Mut zur Lücke...   


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo Frank,

ich habe dir ja bereits im Chat gesagt, dass mir deine Anlage gut gefällt. Alles wirkt sehr strukturiert und aufgeräumt. In meinen Augen ist zwar das ganze Filterzeugs etwas groß geraten, aber bei weitem nicht zu groß, wie man es auch schon gesehen hat. Einzig dieser SiFi-Mangel haftet noch an dir   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Dr.J (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,

langsam frage ich mich wie die Natur ausserhalb unserer Gärten ohne Filtertechnik auskommt, wenn ich so sehe, was für ein Filteraufwand für Gartenteiche betrieben wird. Damit könnte man ja das Abwasser einer kleinen Gemeinde reinigen. 

Grüsse
Jürgen, der ohne Technik auskommt. ;-)


----------



## kwoddel (16. Juni 2005)

Hi Jürgen

Von wo kommst du    wenn ich meine Filteranlage jemals abschaffen sollte wäre ja Euer Dorf ja mein richtiger Ansprechpartner    
ja, aber was solls, man muss ja was zu schaffen haben und die einen so und die anderen anders.


----------



## Thorsten (16. Juni 2005)

Hi Jürgen,

sach mal bist Du wahnsinnig
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Wenn das Astrid hier liest, bin ich geliefert.Vorbei sind die schönen Zeiten mit basteln,tüfteln und bauen*... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ne mal im ernst, ich glaube nicht das es der Teich schon alleine schafft (Besatz:2 Koi a35cm - 20 kleinere Fische um die 15 cm)

Die Pflanzen kommen zwar, aber noch lange nicht so wie gewünscht (ausser im Pflanzf. da kannste zugucken wie die wachsen), 
denke das es einfach noch zu früh ist, dass der Teich ganz ohne Technik auskommt, na mal abwarten...

Wetten würde ich schon (natürlich dagegen  ), nur könnte das auch nach hinten losgehn, wenn Du falsch liegst . :?


----------



## Jürgen (16. Juni 2005)

So.... 

und bevor jetzt jemand auf die Idee kommt, Jürgen nörgelt ahnungslos wie immer nur mal wieder an etwas herum, möchte ich auch etwas eigenes zu diesem Thema beisteuern.


Ich habe mein "__ Filtersystem" ebenfalls selbst gebaut. Nicht ausschließlich aus Kostengründen, viel mehr wegen der Qualität, die es in der Form wohl nicht zu kaufen gibt. Auch ich habe mir monatelang den Kopf darüber zerbrochen wie ich meinen Filter am effizientesten bauen kann. Immerhin sollte der Filter ein Volumen von ca. 20.000 Liter haben und muss mit dafür Sorge tragen, dass es einigen Fischen und anderen Lebewesen gut geht und das es auch immer so bleibt. Überall war zu lesen, dass ein Filter nicht groß genug sein kann. Also wollte ich dem auch gerecht werden. 

Ich überlegte mir, welche Filtermedien ich denn einsetzen könnte, wie schnell das Wasser in welcher Menge wo durch fließen muss, wie das Wasser überhaupt in den Filter kommt und wie wieder hinaus. Welche Strömungen im Teich von Vorteil wären, welche nicht. Wie wird es im Winter aussehen. usw. usw.   Aber diese Überlegungen kennen sicher viele.  


Nachdem die Planung abgeschlossen, Form, Größe und Funktionalität des Filters festgelegt waren, begann ich im Mai 2003 mit dem Bau des Filters.











Die wichtigsten Dinge waren fertig gestellt, die Folie der Filterkammer verlegt und alle Filtermedien am rechten Platz, also kam nun der Moment das Ganze auf seine Dichtigkeit hin zu überprüfen. Zu diesem Zweck befüllte ich den Filter mit Wasser und beobachtete über mehrere Tage hinweg den Wasserstand. Da der Filter ja groß genug ausgelegt war, entließ ich meine Fische aus der Hälterung, um sie bis zur Fertigstellung des Teiches im Filter unterzubringen, der deutlich mehr Platz bot.







Nach einigen Tagen zeigte sich dann, das alles dicht war und ich mit dem weiteren Ausbau des Filters fortfahren konnte. Als erstes wurde der Wasserrücklauf anders gestaltet, so dass das Wasser nicht mehr einfach so über die Randbepflanzung hinweg in den Teich strömen konnte. Weiterhin wurde auch die Umgebung des Filters etwas plastischer und wohlgefälliger angelegt, da mir das Ganze zu diesem Zeit punkt noch reichlich "unintegriert" vorkam. Zwischenzeitlich bekam ich von einer netten Teichbekanntschaft jede Menge Krebsscheren geschenkt, die ich für den Übergang im Filter bei den Fischen deponierte. Gleichzeitig begann ich damit eine akzeptable Lösung für meine doch recht steilen Filterwände auszutüfteln. (was übrigens eine sehr lange Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat und erst vor wenigen Wochen gelöst werden konnte) 















Mittlerweile war es nun Oktober 2003 und die Arbeiten wurden eingestellt. 


Im März/April 2004 ging es dann endlich weiter. In erster Linie kümmerte ich mich nun um das Umfeld des Filters um es etwas "grüner" zu gestalten. Es wurde unter anderem eine Wildwiesen-Saatmischung verwendet und der durch den Bagger beschädigte Rasen ergänzt. Nebenbei installierte ich als unnötiges, aber in meinen Augen schönes Gimmick, einen kleinen zuschaltbaren Wasserfall.







Da ich in diesem Jahr leider kaum Zeit hatte um den Bau des Filters voranzutreiben und es mittlerweile schon Ende August war, blieb erst einmal alles so wie es war. Den Fischen ging es gut und die im Filter geparkten Pflanzen, darunter nun auch eine tropische Seerose, wuchsen kräftig heran. Auch die Bepflanzung am Filterrand lies keine Wünsche offen. Lediglich das im Filter verwendete Filtermedium (Sand mit ca. 30% Kieselanteil 2-8mm) lies zu wünschen übrig, denn es bildeten sich dort an einigen Stellen, speziell um die Krebsscheren herum, Ansammlungen fädriger Grünalgen. Auch wenn die Krebsscheren später mal in den Teich wandern würden, wollte ich im Filter keine Kompromisse eingehen. Das musste also noch korrigiert werden.















Das Filterjahr ging ohne nennenswerte Ereignisse zu Ende und ein neues Jahr begann. Zuerst wurde das bisherige Filtermedium um etwa 20% seiner 30% Kiesanteil reduziert. Das war eine nicht gerade erbauliche Maßnahme, aber musste getan werden. Das fehlende Filtermaterial wurde durch gewaschenen Rheinsand (Mausersand) weitesgehend ergänzt. Einige hundert Kilo müssen zwar immer noch ausgetauscht werden, aber das mache ich nun so nebenbei. Dann hatte ich für die Randgestaltung der steilen Filterwände endlich die zündende Idee und begann damit diese im kleinen Rahmen zu testen. Hier und da sind noch ein paar weitere Pflanzen hinzugekommen, die später ebenfalls in den eigentlichen Teich wandern werden. 
















An dieser Stelle komme ich nun so langsam ins Grübeln. :? Jetzt habe ich mir einen richtig dollen Filter gebaut und mittlerweile sieht der aus wie ein Teich. Ob das so bleibt wenn erst einmal alle Pflanzen in den tatsächlichen Teich umgesiedelt wurden? Und wie wird dieser rießige Filter ohne die ganzen Pflanzen auf den Betrachter wirken? Wäre es denn nicht vielleicht klüger das Ganze einfach so zu belassen und es ab sofort nicht mehr Filter sondern Teich zu nennen? Mit Wasserwerten und den üblichen Gebrechen hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme, was ja darauf schließen läßt, dass der Filter einwandfrei zu funktionieren scheint.


Letztendlich habe ich mich nun dazu entschlossen keinen Filter, sondern einen Teich gebaut zu haben. Um jedoch nicht gänzlich von meinem ursprünglichen Vorhaben abgewichen zu sein, nenne ich meinen Teich nun einen "*FILTERTEICH*". Eine in meinem Fall sehr effiziente Paarung, die mir nebenbei eine Menge zusätzlicher Arbeit, Kosten und Nerven gespart hat.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen (16. Juni 2005)

ReHi Thorsten,

keine Sorge, um Astrid werde ich mich in dieser Sache eher im Chat bemühen.   



> Wetten würde ich schon (natürlich dagegen  ), nur könnte das auch nach hinten losgehn, wenn Du falsch liegst . :?



Dann laß uns wetten. Mein Einsatz ist folgender. Sollte ich die Wette verlieren, werde ich bei dir vorbei kommen und alles wieder so herrichten wie es vorher war. Nicht nur die technische Seite, auch die Wasserwerte und was so alles dazugehört. Selbstverständlich auf eigene Kosten. Voraussetzung ist aber, dass du dich streng an meine Empfehlungen hälst.   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Thorsten (16. Juni 2005)

Hi Jürgen,

da muss ich erstmal eine Nacht drüber schlafen...


----------



## Frank (17. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich merke, ihr legt euch ja alle mächtig ins Zeug, um mich zu beratschlagen, oder der eurer Meinung nach besten Variante zu überzeugen. DANKE, DANKE, DANKE!!!

Ich möchte mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht "fest" entscheiden, aber im Moment sieht es so aus, das ich mehr zu einem "natürlichen Pflanzenfilter" tendiere. Thorsten, Kwoddel und Jürgen haben mir ihre verschieden "Techniken" anhand der Beiträge und Fotos sehr gut erklärt. Jürgens Idee mit dem "Filterteich" gefällt mir zur Zeit am besten, weil:

1. Es die Kostengünstigste Variante ist,
2. ich keine probleme habe, die technischen Filter (ob gekauft oder 
    selbstgebaut) zu verstecken, bzw. in den Garten einzubinden,
3. wenn der "natürliche Filter" nicht funktionieren sollte, ich immer noch 
    technisch nachrüsten kann. (Vorausgesetzt der Teich ist dafür vor-
    bereitet, wofür ich selbstverständlich beim Bau schon sorgen werde.

Aber die Umfrage läuft ja noch ein paar Tage, und bis September habe ich noch Zeit mich endgültig zu entscheiden.

Im übrigen würde ich mich auch sehr über User freuen, die eigentlich "nur" gelegentlich hier posten. Ihre Erfahrungen interressieren ich ebenso, wie die der hier häufig anzutreffenden Leuds.    

  Ich hoffe Thorsten und Kwoddel ihr specht jetzt noch mit mir...


----------



## kwoddel (17. Juni 2005)

Hi Frank
  NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ  :!:  :!:  :!:    

Ich fotografiere, mach die Bilder kleiner, opfere meinen kostbaren Urlaub und nun  :?  :?  :?  :?  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: also NÖ !!!!  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Frank (18. Juni 2005)

:?  :cry:  :cry: 

... so schnell kanns gehen ... , wie gewonnen so zeronnen.

Nur gut das er es ned ernst meint. 

   ... ODER lieber Frank???


----------



## bonsai (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
zum Thema Filter und Teich oder Teichfilter oder Filterteich oder??!!..
kann man wohl treffend sagen:
" Ohne Ziel ist jeder Weg richtig "
und genau da liegt ja der Hund begraben oder der Hase im Pfeffer - Ziele können sich Gott sei Dank oder auch leider ändern..
Doch zurück zurm Ziel:
Alle Überlegungen für oder gegen einen Filterselbstbau oder auch die "all in one"-Lösung von Jürgen setzen voraus, das klare Vorstellungen über einen Endzustand des Teiches definiert sind.
Meinen Teich habe ich vor 9 Jahren gebaut und es kommen immer wieder neue Überlegungen hoch.
Ich will die Entwicklung meines eigenen Teiches exemplarisch schildern, weil ich denke, das ich da so ziehmlich alle Faccetten des Teichlergrübelns durchlebt habe.
Die Grundidee war ein Biotop-Teich im Stil von StefanS, die Grundfläche gute 45 m², tiefste Stelle ca. 1,4 m. Fische?? -  "NATÜRLICH NICHT"
Die unterschiedlich terrassierten Pflanztiefen 20- 30,50-60 und die Tiefzone wurden mit den entsprechenden Pflanzen in Substrat gesetzt. Sie gediehen Prächtig und im Laufe des 2. Jahres war das Wasser auch klar.
Alles war herrlich anzusehen - doch ein paar kleine Fische könnten doch der Grundüberlegung "BIOTOP" nicht zuwider laufen, was solten schon ein paar __ Moderlieschen und ein höchsten drei Goldfische der Teichbiologie anhaben???!!!
Und schon war ich in die Falle getappt!!
Natürlich blieb es nicht bei Moderlieschen und drei Goldfischen- am Ende des dritten Jahres tummelten sich eine Menge Koi, Goldfische, __ Graskarpfen und Schleihe im Teich und DIE hatten Einfluss auf die Teichbiologie, zumal die Graskarpfen das Grün erheblich dezimiertenund die Koi die Pflanzen zum Teil durch heftiges gründeln ausbuddelten.
Die Folgen: grüner Teich, kranke Fische weil schlechte Wasserwerte, - 
Kauf des ersten Filters: schlechte Beratung, falsche Herstellerangaben-
 Filter war zu klein - Folge: keine Veränderung der besch... Situation.
Anfang 4. Jahr: Kauf eines größeren Filters und leistungsstärkerer Pumpe, plus UVC weil: nur so kann es gehen - sagten die Fachberater.
5. Jahr: zusätzliches Filterelement: - Teich klar, Fische Gesund, jeden Tag Filter gereinigt - im Sommer nicht schlimm,  Frühjahr und Herbst (und das ist bei uns im Norden eigentlich immer) macht das weniger Spaß, vor allem hatte ich etwas andere Vorstellungen entwickelt von einem funktionierenden Teich.
6. Jahr: Fische waren im letzten Jahr Dank des guten Futters erheblich gewachsen - Folge: Wasser zwar klar dank UVC dafür Fadenalgen wie Alliens und schlechte Wasserwerte.
Es musste gehandelt werden, also
Fischbestand erheblich dezimiert, und ein riesigen Centervortex für Koiteiche bis 80 000l gekauft, eigentlich erheblich überdimensioniert - sollte man meinen.
Ein Biotop-Teich kam aber nicht mehr in Frage, es sollte Leben im Teich sein.... und vor 10 Jahren gab es auch noch keine __ Störe, die man im Teich halten kann oder.......
Die Geschichte ist also offensichtlich noch nicht zu beendet.

@ Frank
Du wolltest  das für und wider des eigenen Filterbaus - das ist aber erst die zweite Frage, zuerst musst Du dein Ziel festlegen und danach richtet sich die Notwendigkeit der zusätzlichen Filterung.
Wenn Du nicht eindeutig ausschließen kannst, dass Fische deinen Teich bevölkern oder Du zu den disziplinierten Fetshaltern am eigenen Entschluß gehörtst ---  
Dann plane einen Filter ein, 
plane einen großen Filter ein,
lass die Natur für Dich filtern,
plane eine goßen Pflanzenfilter,
wenn ein bischen handwerkliches Geschick vorhanden ist - baue selbst.
Hier im Forum, im Internet, in Buchhandlungen gibt es genug Anleitungen.

Ich werde meinen Teich in drei Jahren neu bauen - mit Filterteich, angelehnt an den Naturagart Filtergraben, aber das diskutieren wir dann erst im Forum.

also ist länger geworden als ich dachte Frank

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## gert (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen

meinen Teich habe ich nach einem Jahr des Kundigmachens 5.2004 gebaut. Die Grundidee war. einen Teich ohne viel Technik und so natürlich wie möglich zu bauen. 
Das Konzept von Naturagart kam mir bei meinen Vorstellungen am nächsten. Einen Teich mit 7,5 cbm und einen Filterteich mit 2,5 cbm ohne Fische. Soweit die Theorie. Nach Einlassen des Wassers dauerte es keine 2 Wochen und am Rand zeigten sich die ersten Mückenlarven. Und jetzt: Chemie oder Natur. Chemie war natürlich kein Thema. 
Also Natur= 6 Goldorfen, 14 Elritzen und 6 Bitterlinge. Die Mückenlarven waren binnen einer Woche weg, aber die Fische waren immer noch da (ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen). 
Heute habe ich Fadenalgen im Teich, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das von den Fischen (werden nicht gefüttert) kommt oder zum Erwachsenwerden des Teiches gehört.
Laienhaft ausgedrückt, wenn die Algen nichts mehr zum Fressen haben, sterben sie ab und tun damit den Teichpflanzen was Gutes. Wenn nicht, dann doch einen zusätzlichen Filter?

Gruß Gert aus dem Schwobaländle


----------



## Thorsten (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Gert,

Punkt 1.

Die Fadenalgen gehören zum erwachsen werden eines Teiches dazu. Allerdings kommen sie auch wieder, 
wenn der Teich schon längst in Rente ist.(dh. auch wenn der Teich eingefahren ist)  Ist aber nichts schlimmes, also keine Beunruhigung.

Punkt 2.

Bei Fischbesatz, würde ich persönlich immer einen Filter anschliessen.
Auch wenn Du deine Fische nicht fütterst,so nehmen die Racker - Nahrung aus dem Teich auf und logischerweise wird diese Nahrung auch wieder ausgeschieden.
Ein Filter kann also nicht schaden!

Hast Du mal den Fachbeitrag vom Stefan gelesen...schau mal hier   

http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?t=221


----------



## Jürgen (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn Du deine Fische nicht fütterst,so nehmen die Racker - Nahrung aus dem Teich auf und logischerweise wird diese Nahrung auch wieder ausgeschieden.



Etwas besseres kann dir überhaupt nicht passieren. Fische sind kein perpetuum mobile, d.h. was vorne rein kommt, geht hinten nicht 1:1 wieder raus. Alles was dem Teich entstammt und durch einen Fisch wandert, reduziert das Nährstoffangebot im Teich. Von irgendwas müssen die Fische ja leben und wachsen.   


MFG...Jürgen


----------

